# Maui car rental prices came down



## baz48

A few months ago we booked a full-size car  for April 7-21 through Costco for $520 with Alamo.  A few days ago the price was around $580.  I checked today and the same reservation with Budget through Costco is $430.  Glad I checked.


----------



## DavidnRobin

baz48 said:


> A few months ago we booked a full-size car  for April 7-21 through Costco for $520 with Alamo.  A few days ago the price was around $580.  I checked today and the same reservation with Budget through Costco is $430.  Glad I checked.



Thanks for the heads-up.  I checked on my Costco rental car reservations for LIH and OGG in Sept and the current rental prices are higher than when I reserved in mid-Feb.  But, I will continue to look...

btw - I have reserved an intermediate SUV for $376 at LIH (Alamo), and $390 for a convertible at OGG (Alamo).  These prices are higher by ~$100 from a few years ago.

and yes, I have checked out DHCR - but rates for similar cars were not that much different...


----------



## DianneL

*Maui Rental*

We just returned from Maui and I got my best car rental prices with Discount Hawaii Car Rentals (discounthawaiicarrentals.com).  We had an intermediate car for 8 days, $282 including all taxes.  You submit your request and within the next day or so they get back to you with a reservation.  Our reservation was with Thrifty.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We are on Maui now, and we got our full-sized car through Costco, specifically with Alamo, for $330 total with all fees and taxes, and that is 2 weeks.  

But we had the same basic price offered for Enterprise.  I like that Alamo lets us choose any car we want of the car class we reserved.


----------



## DavidnRobin

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are on Maui now, and we got our full-sized car through Costco, specifically with Alamo, for $330 total with all fees and taxes, and that is 2 weeks.
> 
> But we had the same basic price offered for Enterprise.  I like that Alamo lets us choose any car we want of the car class we reserved.



I like Alamo as well - I always check the odometer as well as the month-year (inside driver-side door panel) the car was manufactured before choosing a car.

We are willing to pay a premium for a convertible for Maui (just the 2 of us) - I keep on checking for prices, but the best Alamo rate (usually the best rate on Costco) is $390/week.  I know that the standard cars are much cheaper - but we are convertible people (as I have owned one since I was a teen).

I have not seen any Costco-Alamo rental car for $165/week - right now the cheapest (internediate) is $327/week (Budget)!

Why/How is yours so much less than this? (esp during high-season)


----------



## CO skier

baz48 said:


> A few months ago we booked a full-size car  for April 7-21 through Costco for $520 with Alamo.  A few days ago the price was around $580.  I checked today and the same reservation with Budget through Costco is $430.  Glad I checked.



Thanks for your post; it motivated me to make the Lihue, Kaua'i car rental reservation for June 11-18 that I have been meaning to do.  It is interesting that the pricing changes so much.  The full-size car reservation including taxes and fees was $281 using an Entertainment Book coupon for $20 off and free upgrade (pay now), or $280 through Costco (pay at pick-up).  Chose the Costco, and will check now and then for any price changes.

$87 in taxes and fees on a $190 rental rate(!)  It appears Hawaii knows how to gouge the tourists.  (I must admit, though, that the total cost is about $150 less than what I thought it would cost -- so, can't complain too much).


----------



## singlemalt_18

Just curious... with all of the Alamo quotes, *are any of these Quicksilver rates?*

Does anyone who likes Alamo even use *Quicksilver*?


----------



## baz48

singlemalt_18 said:


> Just curious... with all of the Alamo quotes, *are any of these Quicksilver rates?*
> 
> Does anyone who likes Alamo even use *Quicksilver*?



I had reason to call Alamo about our original Costco res with them.  He asked me if I had a Quicksilver number and he checked the rates.  They were the same as the Costco rate at the time ($580).  He did suggest I check again after March 7 when he thought the rate would be going down.


----------



## blakebr

Aloha,

We are going to Kauai and Maui in September (one week each).  We have Budget for $250 per week.  We (I) check Budget once a week to catch those price dips that happen about 45 days before the start date.  We got a week in Las Vegas for $117 one time.  I expect there will be a dip before we go and I will happily cancel and rebook.  I think you saw the dip and jumped on it.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## hypnotiq

DavidnRobin said:


> I like Alamo as well - I always check the odometer as well as the month-year (inside driver-side door panel) the car was manufactured before choosing a car.
> 
> We are willing to pay a premium for a convertible for Maui (just the 2 of us) - I keep on checking for prices, but the best Alamo rate (usually the best rate on Costco) is $390/week.  I know that the standard cars are much cheaper - but we are convertible people (as I have owned one since I was a teen).
> 
> I have not seen any Costco-Alamo rental car for $165/week - right now the cheapest (internediate) is $327/week (Budget)!
> 
> Why/How is yours so much less than this? (esp during high-season)



390 is the best rate we could find last Sept when in Maui.


----------



## Born2Travel

Our reservation is for April 7-19 - Maui/OGG.  I first booked in Nov at $679.01.  I knew that was way more than I wanted to pay so kept checking.  We are now down to $393.75 for two weeks.


----------



## slabeaume

We just got back from Maui.  I didn't notice until we got home that Budget charged us an extra hour and said we picked the car up 6 hours before our plane landed.   We're even fastbreak members.  I've talked to 2 people about it so far and am still not sure it's fixed.  I guess we'll know if we get a refund check from corporate.  Moral of the story---check your charges when you drop off the car!


----------



## BocaBoy

Trying Priceline's "Name Your Own Price" feature a few days to a week before the rental date often yields a big savings over any of these rates.


----------



## mjkaplan

*Autoslash*

If you put your reservation info into the search system at autoslash.com, they will continously try to lower your rate.

I have never made a reservation that they were not able to lower.


----------



## luvsvacation22

I have reservations for Oahu in May for 6 days-$212.00 (fullsize) and Maui 2 weeks (fullsize) in May for $540.00 at Costco. I sure hope it comes down.


----------



## baz48

luvsvacation22 said:


> I have reservations for Oahu in May for 6 days-$212.00 (fullsize) and Maui 2 weeks (fullsize) in May for $540.00 at Costco. I sure hope it comes down.



Keep checking.  Today my rate is down another $35 to $395 - back to Alamo.


----------



## baz48

mjkaplan said:


> If you put your reservation info into the search system at autoslash.com, they will continously try to lower your rate.
> 
> I have never made a reservation that they were not able to lower.



I used AutoSlash a couple of times when they were new.  But now they have been the product of their own success and the major rental companies won't deal with them anymore.  Stupid of them, I think.  I checked for my Maui reservations and they only had Advantage available and at about $100 more.  Too bad - I thought AutoSlash had a great service.  I'd probably still use them for this reservation to see if they could get a better rate, but we need the second driver (non-spouse) on this trip which Costco offers.


----------



## AbelowDS

Check out Budget.  They have 30% off at the moment.  Just got a Full Size in Maui including all fees for $365.. AND they're in the terminal

Here's a link:  http://www.budget.com/rcm


----------



## rickandcindy23

DavidnRobin said:


> I have not seen any Costco-Alamo rental car for $165/week - right now the cheapest (internediate) is $327/week (Budget)!
> 
> Why/How is yours so much less than this? (esp during high-season)



We were on Maui 3/2-3/16, so we had the car for a full 2 weeks, and the price was $330 for two weeks.  I booked the low rate from the Seattle airport on 3/2, before our flight from SEA-OGG.  So the rate dropped even more the day we picked up the car. 

I thought $330 was kind of expensive.  Our last car rental on Maui was in August of 2011, and we only paid $269 for two weeks, all taxes and fees included.  

Our son and daughter-in-law were with us, so our son was the second driver, and I had to book a new reservation anyway.  We called from the Seattle airport that afternoon to let them know Jeremy would be there earlier and would be the one to pick up the car.  Alamo said only the person on the ressie could pick it up.  We were originally going to arrive sooner than Jeremy, but he was able to get an early flight that day.  

So glad I checked the rates from the airport, because it was the lesser price.  I cancelled the one in Rick's name and put it into Jeremy's name, then Jeremy took us to Alamo that night to add Rick to the car.  Easy.  

We actually traveled early March for two weeks, and spring break gets going around the time we left.  We timed it all very well.

I just checked rates for 4/5-4/19, just for kicks and to watch trends, and a premium car is only $366 and a Mid-size SUV is only $388 for two weeks through Costo Travel for those dates.  That's full price with all taxes/ fees included.  I believe the price will go down before then. Watch every day, and you might be surprised.


----------



## baz48

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just checked rates for 4/5-4/19, just for kicks and to watch trends, and a premium car is only $366 and a Mid-size SUV is only $388 for two weeks through Costo Travel for those dates.  That's full price with all taxes/ fees included.  I believe the price will go down before then. Watch every day, and you might be surprised.




Our dates are 4/7-21 and we currently have a premium reserved for $355 with Alamo through Costco.  We booked it last Tuesday 3/19.  Two days later the rate was $740 and it's now over $900!! They must have run out of supply or something.  All the cars are in the $600 range except an intermediate SUV.  The pricing is crazy so you really have to be diligent.  I like Autoslash if you don't need the extra driver since they do the work of constantly checking for you.


----------



## vlapinta

Is there one rental company better than another for Maui? Which ones are easier to get to (in terminal)


----------



## Luanne

vlapinta said:


> Is there one rental company better than another for Maui? Which ones are easier to get to (in terminal)



The best one is the one that gives you all the options you want for the lowest price.  I don't believe any of the rental companies have cars at the terminal.  There is an area to the right of baggage claim where you pick up the shuttles for the various rental companies.


----------



## DavidnRobin

rickandcindy23 said:


> We were on Maui 3/2-3/16, so we had the car for a full 2 weeks, and the price was $330 for two weeks.  I booked the low rate from the Seattle airport on 3/2, before our flight from SEA-OGG.  So the rate dropped even more the day we picked up the car.
> 
> I thought $330 was kind of expensive.  Our last car rental on Maui was in August of 2011, and we only paid $269 for two weeks, all taxes and fees included.
> 
> Our son and daughter-in-law were with us, so our son was the second driver, and I had to book a new reservation anyway.  We called from the Seattle airport that afternoon to let them know Jeremy would be there earlier and would be the one to pick up the car.  Alamo said only the person on the ressie could pick it up.  We were originally going to arrive sooner than Jeremy, but he was able to get an early flight that day.
> 
> So glad I checked the rates from the airport, because it was the lesser price.  I cancelled the one in Rick's name and put it into Jeremy's name, then Jeremy took us to Alamo that night to add Rick to the car.  Easy.
> 
> We actually traveled early March for two weeks, and spring break gets going around the time we left.  We timed it all very well.
> 
> I just checked rates for 4/5-4/19, just for kicks and to watch trends, and a premium car is only $366 and a Mid-size SUV is only $388 for two weeks through Costo Travel for those dates.  That's full price with all taxes/ fees included.  I believe the price will go down before then. Watch every day, and you might be surprised.



I have been watching every day- right now I have a reservation for an Intermediate SUV Alamo-LIH for $386 for a week, and a convertible Alamo-OGG at $390 for a week - these are for the 1st 2 weeks in Sept.  This has been the cheapest I have seen since I made the reservation as both are over $400 (per week).
Much, much higher than yours...


----------



## vlapinta

David what kind of convertable do they offer? We will also be in Maui and looking to rent in September


----------



## rifleman69

vlapinta said:


> David what kind of convertable do they offer? We will also be in Maui and looking to rent in September



Ford Mustang for sure.   Watch out for the teeny-tiny trunk.


----------



## DavidnRobin

vlapinta said:


> David what kind of convertable do they offer? We will also be in Maui and looking to rent in September



Sebring or Mustang - we usually get the newest Sebring (check inside driver door for manufacture date, and odometer of course).  Plus, check for musty smell (meaning... if people leave top down in rain - inside will smell musty).

Yes - trunk is small with top down - we put our luggage (to/from airport in back seat (top down 1st of course).


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> I have been watching every day- right now I have a reservation for an Intermediate SUV Alamo-LIH for $386 for a week, and a convertible Alamo-OGG at $390 for a week - these are for the 1st 2 weeks in Sept.  This has been the cheapest I have seen since I made the reservation as both are over $400 (per week).
> Much, much higher than yours...



Update - I have been looking almost daily - prices have not been lower than stated above (Int SUV LIH $386, Convert OGG $390), and in most cases have been higher.


----------



## AbelowDS

DavidnRobin said:


> Update - I have been looking almost daily - prices have not been lower than stated above (Int SUV LIH $386, Convert OGG = $390), and in most cases have been higher.


 
Thanks for keeping us posted!!  It's very helpful


----------



## luvsvacation22

My Maui full-size car rental has dropped to $322.42 from the original $540.00 for a two week rental. My Honolulu full-size rental best price is still $212.00 for 6 days.  My rentals start May 6th.


----------



## LisaH

luvsvacation22 said:


> My Maui full-size car rental has dropped to $322.42 from the original $540.00 for a two week rental. My Honolulu full-size rental best price is still $212.00 for 6 days.  My rentals start May 6th.



Which company you use? Mine is a lot higher than yours.


----------



## luvsvacation22

LisaH said:


> Which company you use? Mine is a lot higher than yours.



I used Costco.


----------



## AbelowDS

I don't know if this will get you better rates (since I don't have a Cosco membership, etc.) but the lowest prices I've been able to find so far is Budget using BCD Code: D419900


----------



## DavidnRobin

For Reference (Total Cost):
From Costco (4/4/13 @12pm)

*LIH: Aug31-Sept7*
Type - Alamo, Avis, Budget, Enterprise
Economy Car $317 $316 $297 $297 
Compact Car $318 $316 $302 $302 
Intermediate Car $338 $329 $307 $308  
Standard Car $349 $343 $309 $314 
Fullsize Car $360 $343 $320 $320 
Premium Car $417 $604 $527 $412 
Intermediate SUV $470 $400 $376 $388 
Standard SUV $525 $471 $436 $463 
Mini Van $523 $600 $586 $517 
Fullsize SUV NA NA NA $571 
Standard Convertible $417 $461 $451 $412 
Intermediate Specialty $418 NA NA $372 
Luxury Car $522 $541 $495 $517 

*OGG: Sept7-14*
Type - Alamo, Avis, Budget, Enterprise
Economy Car $323 $343 $312 $317 
Compact Car $323 $348 $319 $317 
Intermediate Car $363 $360 $327 $370 
Standard Car $365 $376 $342 $401 
Fullsize Car $365 $376 $343 $419 
Premium Car $417 $542 $530 $412 
Intermediate SUV $470 $529 $451 $575 
Standard SUV $525 $533 $433 $519 
Mini Van $523 $530 $517 $517 
Fullsize SUV NA NA NA $681 
Standard Convertible $417 $491 $484 $412 
Intermediate Specialty $523 NA NA $523 
Luxury Car $522 $553 $509 $517


----------



## DavidnRobin

^^^^^ April 10, 5:00pm -- No significant change to Costco rates listed above ^^^^^


----------



## Luanne

I keep checking but I still haven't found any better rates for Maui at the end of August than I'm getting through Avis with a corporate discount.  I don't expect them to drop (for me) until closer to the date we're going.


----------



## slip

I just reserved and economy car this weekend for my two weeks on Maui starting on Thanksgiving. I reserved with Costco first at $668. Then I tried Discount Hawaii and they were $530, so I cancelled Costco.

I'll be on Kauai for a week after Maui and Discount Hawaii was better than 
Costco by $120. That week I have at $240. All these are all in totals including
Taxes. Now I just have to keep checking them both all the time. Plenty of time
For them to go down but I'm sure they will still be high because of the holiday.

Next year will be better since we're going in October. October has turned into 
One of my favorite months to go to Hawaii.


----------



## AbelowDS

I wanted to check my rates at Discount Hawaii to see if I could get better pricing for my trip.  And I did by over $100!!!  Then, as I was completing the reservation, I noticed the following on pricing page:

_*Price shown includes all applicable taxes except for car rentals. Those taxes & any supplemental fees will be collected directly at the rental car counter.*_

Turns out the base price was the same I got through Budget using the code above...


----------



## slip

I got my itemized reservation sent to me from Thrifty after confirming through
Discount Hawaii and all the taxes and fees were listed. I have used them before
And my totals ar the counter always were what was quoted.


----------



## AbelowDS

slip said:


> I got my itemized reservation sent to me from Thrifty after confirming through
> Discount Hawaii and all the taxes and fees were listed. I have used them before
> And my totals ar the counter always were what was quoted.



THANKS!  WOW! Then I'm going to have to book through them. Amazing price saving then...


----------



## slip

Many on Tug get great rates through Costco, so I will be Checking the rates
All the way to my pickup date though?


----------



## slip

Here's how my confirmation from Thrifty looked through Discount Hawaii.


Base Rental	$356.00
*	*
2 Weeks At $162.00 Per Week. Unlimited Mileage. 1 Extra Day At $32.00 Per Day.	
Facility Charge	$67.50
General Excise Tax	$16.81
Apt Concession Fee	$39.55
Rntl Vehicle Schg	$45.00
Vehicle License Fee	$7.95
Add'l Driver	$0.00
*	*
Total Estimated Rental Amount (USD)	$532.81
THRIFTY
*	*


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> ^^^^^ April 10, 5:00pm -- No significant change to Costco rates listed above ^^^^^



Our LIH rental (Intermediate SUV) just dropped ~$100 thru Budget (Costco) - $282 (Aug31-Sept7) :whoopie:
down from $376 via Alamo (Costco)

No change for OGG Convertible Sept7-14


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> Our LIH rental (Intermediate SUV) just dropped ~$100 thru Budget (Costco) - $282 (Aug31-Sept7) :whoopie:
> down from $376 via Alamo (Costco)
> 
> No change for OGG Convertible Sept7-14



I just checked Costco rates for our trip to Maui, then on to the Big Island late August to early September.  Their rates are still significantly higher (like over $100) than what I'm getting with Avis using a corporate discount.


----------



## Fletcher921

My full-size two week Maui rental just dropped from $394 to $339 using Alamo for May 16-30.  Not bad!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Fletcher921 said:


> My full-size two week Maui rental just dropped from $394 to $339 using Alamo for May 16-30.  Not bad!



Keep checking every day.  You never know when the price will drop.  Do you use Costco's website?  You can check prices without being a member, but you must be a member to reserve the car.  

The savings on car rentals each year has paid for our Costco membership many times over.  We rent cars at least 8 weeks per year.  We also have the Costco American Express and automatically get billed for the $25 car rental insurance, which takes place of the regular insurance.  We never go out of the U.S. so we have never had an issue with a car rental.  Our kids have had issues, but we haven't as of yet.  Knock on wood.


----------



## Fletcher921

Fletcher921 said:


> My full-size two week Maui rental just dropped from $394 to $339 using Alamo for May 16-30.  Not bad!



Yeah baby - now dropped it to $289 for two weeks - full size.  I feel so proud!

And, yes, thank you, I do use the costco dealfinder.  Sometimes several times a day!


----------



## sjsharkie

I forgot to post this, but remembered when someone bumped the post.

Costco had a $40 Budget coupon in their magazine for May.  I recently booked a Intermediate SUV for a week in September (Kauai) for $282 all in.  Great deal!

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie

...oh and I also figured out that if you rent two weeks in a row, it may be worth it to create 2 separate reservations so you can use the $40 off coupon twice.  I'm going to have to pass by the airport anyway between stays, so it is no issue exchanging the car for a freshly washed one in between weeks.

Obviously depends how close you are to the airport on whether or not it is worth saving the $50 (saved me about $10 on taxes on top of the $40 base).

-ryan


----------



## oneohana

We leave for Hawaii in 3 days. I got pretty good rates for Oahu and Maui. Checked again today and saved $30 on each rental.

The Maui week's taxes are higher than the base rate.


----------



## VacationForever

Costco website - Maui full size car weekly rental just dropped to $172 including GPS for end of May.  This is the 3rd time that I am re-booking.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sptung said:


> Costco website - Maui full size car weekly rental just dropped to $172 including GPS for end of May.  This is the 3rd time that I am re-booking.



My Costco booking for Sept (convertible) has not been lower since I booked in Feb.  But I still have hope, and keep looking.
Why a GPS in Maui?


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> My Costco booking for Sept (convertible) has not been lower since I booked in Feb.  But I still have hope, and keep looking.
> Why a GPS in Maui?



I keep checking as well and Costco still can't beat the rate I have with Avis using a corporate discount.

We've never used a GPS on Maui (or any of the islands) and we have a portable one we could bring if needed.


----------



## eal

I got a better deal from www.discounthawaiicarrental.com recently for 4 weeks November 2013.


----------



## Luanne

eal said:


> I got a better deal from www.discounthawaiicarrental.com recently for 4 weeks November 2013.



A better deal than who?


----------



## DavidnRobin

eal said:


> I got a better deal from www.discounthawaiicarrental.com recently for 4 weeks November 2013.



I have not found the DHCR discount (weeks and type of vehicle I am looking for) to be worth it compared to Costco... yet.


----------



## dlca1

I'm a huge costco fan and buy everything from there.

However, I recently priced out a car rental for two weeks in November.

It might depend on the car type, but Discount Hawaii Car Rental was about $100 cheaper than costco for me (for a standard car)


----------



## Luanne

dlca1 said:


> I'm a huge costco fan and buy everything from there.
> 
> However, I recently priced out a car rental for two weeks in November.
> 
> It might depend on the car type, but Discount Hawaii Car Rental was about $100 cheaper than costco for me (for a standard car)



Keep checking, November is a long way out.

There have been several times when I started looking that Discount Hawaii had the lower price.  But as the time got closer the Costco price dropped and ended up being the better option.


----------



## VacationForever

DavidnRobin said:


> My Costco booking for Sept (convertible) has not been lower since I booked in Feb.  But I still have hope, and keep looking.
> Why a GPS in Maui?



I have a Nav system in every car that I have owned since 1999 and in every rental car that I have booked.  I just love the convenience.


----------



## eal

Sorry - I meant that DHCR is cheaper than Costco, right now at least, for Nov 2013. I will continue to check every week or so.


----------



## Henry M.

sptung said:


> I have a Nav system in every car that I have owned since 1999 and in every rental car that I have booked.  I just love the convenience.



I haven't gotten a rental GPS since I got my first iPhone 3GS. I love the Navigon application that I use on it, both in the US and Europe. It is better than most dedicated navigation systems.


----------



## VacationForever

emuyshondt said:


> I haven't gotten a rental GPS since I got my first iPhone 3GS. I love the Navigon application that I use on it, both in the US and Europe. It is better than most dedicated navigation systems.



The nice thing about a manufacturer built-in Nav in a car is that it has a larger screen and everything is integrated.   The ones in rentals are mounted (not built-in) but are still more convenient than portable GPS or phones.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sptung said:


> I have a Nav system in every car that I have owned since 1999 and in every rental car that I have booked.  I just love the convenience.



I have a built Nav system in my new car as well and like it better than I thought I would  (and generally get on in my rental cars).  But, for Maui and Kauai , the roads and locations are pretty much straight-forward (at least after multiple visits) - island perimeter, and up to the volcano or upcountry in Maui- so I really didn't see the need (for me/us...).  That was I all I meant.  Our iPhone 5 (4G LTE) works great for those rare times we need to find a location, or get info on the road.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We visit Maui two weeks during whale season every year, and Kauai two weeks in August every year.  Each time, I reserve a car with Discount initially, and never have I kept that reservation.  I always get a better rate from Costco as the date gets closer.  

But I just want an intermediate to full-size car.  We don't get convertibles or SUV's.  Maybe there is a difference with other car types.  I like renting cheaply, but we need enough room for luggage and a three adults.


----------



## DavidnRobin

rickandcindy23 said:


> We visit Maui two weeks during whale season every year, and Kauai two weeks in August every year.  Each time, I reserve a car with Discount initially, and never have I kept that reservation.  I always get a better rate from Costco as the date gets closer.
> 
> But I just want an intermediate to full-size car.  We don't get convertibles or SUV's.  Maybe there is a difference with other car types.  I like renting cheaply, but we need enough room for luggage and a three adults.



Definitely much cheaper to rent a normal car no matter what rental agency.

Convertibles rentals (which we normally rent) have sky-rocketted in cost over the last few years. With 4 large adults (okay 3 large and  one small - Robin does not want to be considered large ), and 1 piece of luggage per adult - even the full-size is not large enough (for me).  Besides - if I can't have the top-down, then at least I want to sit up and see better (as a SUV allows).
So - with 2 adults - we usually get a convertible, and with 4 adults an intermediate SUV.
Of course, I am a convertible guy and have owned one since the 70s, but at some point I may go with an intermediate car if a convertible starts to cost too much.  Also, I look at the rental cost relative to the overall costs (eventhough I do realize that a penny saved...) - as it is vacation in paradise afterall.


----------



## vlapinta

DavidnRobin said:


> Definitely much cheaper to rent a normal car no matter what rental agency.
> 
> Convertibles rentals (which we normally rent) have sky-rocketted in cost over the last few years. With 4 large adults (okay 3 large and  one small - Robin does not want to be considered large ), and 1 piece of luggage per adult - even the full-size is not large enough (for me).  Besides - if I can't have the top-down, then at least I want to sit up and see better (as a SUV allows).
> So - with 2 adults - we usually get a convertible, and with 4 adults an intermediate SUV.
> Of course, I am a convertible guy and have owned one since the 70s, but at some point I may go with an intermediate car if a convertible starts to cost too much.  Also, I look at the rental cost relative to the overall costs (eventhough I do realize that a penny saved...) - as it is vacation in paradise afterall.



David do you find there is enough room for 4 people and luggage in an intermediate SUV? We originally booked a compact car, but now 2 friends are joining us in Maui and Kaui and we need room for all of our luggage. We will probably have 5-6 bags. Though we are not fans of mini vans, we were thinking of renting just to have some extra room.


----------



## Luanne

vlapinta said:


> David do you find there is enough room for 4 people and luggage in an intermediate SUV? We originally booked a compact car, but now 2 friends are joining us in Maui and Kaui and we need room for all of our luggage. We will probably have 5-6 bags. Though we are not fans of mini vans, we were thinking of renting just to have some extra room.



We are a family of 4 and often have problems getting all the luggage into an intermediate SUV.  See if they show a chart with how many pieces of luggage will fit, and if they show the size of the luggage.  Several times we've been fooled thinking that when the picture showed it would fit 4 pieces of luggage, what they meant was 2 carry on size (22") and 2 duffle size.


----------



## DavidnRobin

It is a squeeze, but doable.  It is only an issue to/from the airport.  We have 4 pieces of normal luggage, and a few small backpack size pieces.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Luanne said:


> We are a family of 4 and often have problems getting all the luggage into an intermediate SUV.  See if they show a chart with how many pieces of luggage will fit, and if they show the size of the luggage.  Several times we've been fooled thinking that when the picture showed it would fit 4 pieces of luggage, what they meant was 2 carry on size (22") and 2 duffle size.


  I hear ya, those Intermediate SUVs are small.   It is even more of a challenge to make that stop at Costco before going on to the resort.  Everyone in the car has something on their lap.  

It was horrible on our cruise in November we rented an intermediate SUV and we couldn't fit our luggage at all (it fit one piece and a carry on bag).  The trunk window was at an angle and it cut off a lot of space.  It wasn't boxy like our intermediate SUV at home where you could stack the luggage.  It was horrible as they did not have any bigger cars.  We ended up having to rent a 2nd car from another location.  So, going forward I think I'm going to stick to Mini-Vans but I find them super expensive to rent in Florida and Hawaii.  Or if I can upgrade to full -size SUV I will but this location we were at was not an airport so limited cars.


----------



## DavidnRobin

As I request of Robin (with little success) - take less clothes and shoes and products...  

It is a squeeze to/from LIH (and Costco) - with bags on laps, but I prefer driving the smaller SUV.


----------



## Luanne

We've found with 4 people most of the time we can do fine with a full size car (luggage wise sometimes they're better than the smaller SUVs).  And they are usually cheaper to rent.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Yes, I like the fullsized cars.  If you don't have the gigantic suitcases, just the 26" or so, you can line the cases parallel to one another, on their sides, in the trunk, up to four.  You can fit the carryons around those, too.  Then you have the entire back seat for Costco supplies.


----------



## DavidnRobin

YMMV (and IMO) - the price for Kauai (early Sept) for full-size car and small SUV are about the same - I realize the full-size has more luggage room than the small SUV, but as a driver I like to sit up higher and there is better viewing for all (IMO) in the SUV - plus I find them more comfortable to ride in (at least when not stuffed with luggage and groceries) since we spend more time crusing Kauai than going to/from LIH and Princeville (WPORV).
And as the driver - I do not have to deal with a bag in my lap... 

Now to work on people to bring less stuff....


----------



## ciscogizmo1

DavidnRobin said:


> YMMV (and IMO) - the price for Kauai (early Sept) for full-size car and small SUV are about the same - I realize the full-size has more luggage room than the small SUV, but as a driver I like to sit up higher and there is better viewing for all (IMO) in the SUV - plus I find them more comfortable to ride in (at least when not stuffed with luggage and groceries) since we spend more time crusing Kauai than going to/from LIH and Princeville (WPORV).
> And as the driver - I do not have to deal with a bag in my lap...
> 
> Now to work on people to bring less stuff....


 I agree, I really haven't found a price difference between a full size and intermediate SUV.  It is hard as our children get older and are more adult size than child size.  We try and take as little as possible but on our cruise with dress up nights it was difficult.  I just don't like you don't know exactly what type of intermediate SUV.  Some are bigger than others.  We like sitting up higher too as we drive SUVs at home.  

We also typically travel holiday weeks so a Full size SUV would run us at $500 or more for the week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I agree, I really haven't found a price difference between a full size and intermediate SUV.  It is hard as our children get older and are more adult size than child size.  We try and take as little as possible but on our cruise with dress up nights it was difficult.  I just don't like you don't know exactly what type of intermediate SUV.  Some are bigger than others.  We like sitting up higher too as we drive SUVs at home.
> 
> We also typically travel holiday weeks so a Full size SUV would run us at $500 or more for the week.



One reason I like Alamo - you get to choose your car within the class. Do other rental agencies do this in HI? I have only used Alamo for the last 5 years.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

DavidnRobin said:


> One reason I like Alamo - you get to choose your car within the class. Do other rental agencies do this in HI? I have only used Alamo for the last 5 years.


I have not seen that on other sites.  I'll have to check out Alamo.  Usually, I see it will say you'll get a "XXXX" or something similar.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I have not seen that on other sites.  I'll have to check out Alamo.  Usually, I see it will say you'll get a "XXXX" or something similar.



At Alamo - once you have arrived you pick the vehicle in the lot (within your class) - a specific one is not assigned to you.  For example - if choosing a convertible - you can choose between available Mustangs and Sebrings.  I look at the interior (cleanliness and smell), see if there is a mini-RCA jack (important to me), check the odometer, and when the vehicle was manufactured (inside door panel) to get the newest vehicle with the least miles.


----------



## LisaH

We are on Maui now and I would not recommend renting from either Dollar or Thrifty. They are in the same building handled by the same staff. The line was just insane! If you have a rock bottom rate that you have to rent from them, please consider prepaying or checking in online. We literally stood in line for over 30 min and we were the first to get off the plane. When we left, the line was even longer. Every staff had to go through the hard sell pitch for the additional insurances and that probably contributed to the slowness of the transactions.


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> We are on Maui now and I would not recommend renting from either Dollar or Thrifty. They are in the same building handled by the same staff. The line was just insane! If you have a rock bottom rate that you have to rent from them, please consider prepaying or checking in online. We literally stood in line for over 30 min and we were the first to get off the plane. When we left, the line was even longer. Every staff had to go through the hard sell pitch for the additional insurances and that probably contributed to the slowness of the transactions.



Don't they have self-checkin kiosks?  I know Alamo does (at least at OGG)


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> Don't they have self-checkin kiosks?  I know Alamo does (at least at OGG)



Apparently not. 

On our last trip to Maui we got the best price through Costco.  I am trying to remember if it was with Alamo or Budget.  Whichever one it was, they did have self check kiosks for those who had booked through Priceline or Costco.  However, they had the fewest shuttle buses from the airport to the car rental center and it took forever to get from the airport.  We saw several of every other agency come 2 or 3 times while we were waiting.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Luanne said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> On our last trip to Maui we got the best price through Costco.  I am trying to remember if it was with Alamo or Budget.  Whichever one it was, they did have self check kiosks for those who had booked through Priceline or Costco.  However, they had the fewest shuttle buses from the airport to the car rental center and it took forever to get from the airport.  We saw several of every other agency come 2 or 3 times while we were waiting.



I never had this issue with Alamo (n=6?)
I have seen people wait in line at Alamo - but never knew why they didn't use the self-serve kiosks.

maybe it just seemed like forever...


----------



## ciscogizmo1

DavidnRobin said:


> At Alamo - once you have arrived you pick the vehicle in the lot (within your class) - a specific one is not assigned to you.  For example - if choosing a convertible - you can choose between available Mustangs and Sebrings.  I look at the interior (cleanliness and smell), see if there is a mini-RCA jack (important to me), check the odometer, and when the vehicle was manufactured (inside door panel) to get the newest vehicle with the least miles.


  Awesome... we rented from Alamo and are going to Maui this Saturday.  So, do we need to anything else for self checkout?  We rented through Costco.  Do I need to be Alamo Member or anything.   We must have never rented from Alamo before because we never have been given the option to pick out our car.


----------



## Luanne

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Awesome... we rented from Alamo and are going to Maui this Saturday.  So, do we need to anything else for self checkout?  We rented through Costco.  Do I need to be Alamo Member or anything.   We must have never rented from Alamo before because we never have been given the option to pick out our car.



If you rent through Costco or Priceline the rental agency usually doesn't care if you have any kind of preferred status, so no you don't need to be an Alamo member.

When we picked up our car (and again I don't remember if it was Alamo or Budget) we had some trouble with the self-serve kiosk, but there was a rep there to help us.  I think we needed to enter the confirmation number, or maybe we had to scan the confirmation.  So, just be sure you have a copy of the confirmation you got through Costco.

I don't think Alamo has always had the option of letting you pick the car you want, and it may not be available in all locations.  But, what I've found even with agencies that assign you a certain car is, if you're not happy with it they will usually let you switch to another car, as long as they have one available.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Definitely available to pick-out car at the Alamo OGG.  It has not always been this way, but has for a while now.

I am not sure if you need to signup to be an Alamo member - however, I generally do this even if I am only using 1 time.


----------



## LisaH

DavidnRobin said:


> Don't they have self-checkin kiosks?  I know Alamo does (at least at OGG)



No they do not. I do remember Alamo does.


----------



## MaryH

Dollar / Alamo had good rates and if you click through down to as little as $85 for the week for a compact and $100 or so for midsized.

Guess it is low season for them but have to cancel the reservation since I need to go home early.


----------



## LisaH

MaryH said:


> Dollar / Alamo had good rates and if you click through down to as little as $85 for the week for a compact and $100 or so for midsized.



Ours is $90 a week for a full size. Great rate but be prepared for the long line...


----------



## isisdave

*Great Costco Budget Coupon*

We're going to Kauai June 22 - July 6.

Many months ago, I could only find rates above $500 for a two-week rental of an intermediate car.  About a month ago, Discount Hawaiian gave me one with Dollar for about $418.

Today I tried Costco again at http://www.costcotravel.com/Rental-Cars and their rate-finder selected a Budget coupon for a total price of $318. This is like $169 base rate and $149 for the taxes and fees which will be the same for any on-airport rental. And a second driver is free, as usual with Costco deals. It's for anywhere in the US, by the way, not just Hawaii.

One interesting note:  This deal says it's good through June 30 and again in August, but I got it anyway even though my rental period ends in July. 

There are two other coupons that might suit different dates as well.


----------



## CO skier

*Rebooked Kauai reservation For $avings*

Just cancelled and rebooked a Costco Kauai car rental reservation for June 11th.  Even after upgrading from the previous full size car reservation to the new reservation for a SUV, it was still an $80 savings.

Thanks to all for the great tips.  I would not have thought to check for a lower rate without the information on this thread.


----------



## LisaRex

CO skier said:


> Just cancelled and rebooked a Costco Kauai car rental reservation for June 11th.  Even after upgrading from the previous full size car reservation to the new reservation for a SUV, it was still an $80 savings.
> 
> Thanks to all for the great tips.  I would not have thought to check for a lower rate without the information on this thread.



FYI, you don't have to cancel and rebook each time you find a better rate.  Simply go through the link on your confirmation email and modify the reservation.  Enter the new codes and save the new reservation.


----------



## hypnotiq

Forgot to bump this thread last week.

Originally we were booked through Discount Hawaii Rental w/a full size for the week @ $275 out the door for a week.

Then last week, through Enterprise, if you used the Costco discount code, we were able to rent a full size car in Maui for $139.12 out the door for a week.

Obviously we canceled the Discount Hawaii one and booked the Enterprise one. $140 for the week was a steal. 

This was for OGG (Maui) Sept 8-15.


----------



## slip

What is the Costco discount code? I need it for two Maui weeks at the end
Of November, early December. Thanks.


----------



## hypnotiq

On the Enterprise page, under Optional put this code: CSTCUPG
On the next page, it will ask for the first 3 letter, put in COS

When you confirm the reservation, it will ask for your Costco member code. 

The Costco deal also gives you a free additional driver.


----------



## Luanne

I've never used a Costco discount code.  I just go to the Costco travel website and click on rental cars.  That way you can see the prices for all rental car companies.  For the rentals I've been looking at Alamo has been coming in with the best price.


----------



## slip

Thanks, I'll give it a try for my dates.


----------



## sjsharkie

hypnotiq said:


> On the Enterprise page, under Optional put this code: CSTCUPG
> On the next page, it will ask for the first 3 letter, put in COS
> 
> When you confirm the reservation, it will ask for your Costco member code.
> 
> The Costco deal also gives you a free additional driver.



Curious if you were offered a cheaper price going directly through Enterprise versus the Costco interface.

I rather go through the Costco interface if prices are the same because I can compare between the various rental car companies with one search.  For the dates I had, the two interfaces provided the same price.

-ryan


----------



## hypnotiq

The rate I got on Enterprise was different than what I was getting on the Costco site, which is why I did it directly through the Enterprise site.


----------



## DavidnRobin

In my recent checks on Costco for our upcoming weeks (Int SUV at LIH 8/31-9/7, and Convert at OGG 9/7-9/14) - the prices on Costco have gone up significantly for most car types.  Glad I locked in at lower rates months ago.

Careful with that Enterprise rental (and codes) - that appears to be the rate without the taxes/fees. Costco includes the taxes/fees in the rate published.  As an example - right now on the Enterprise site  it states $141/week for an intermediate car (w/ codes supplied), but total cost with fee/tax is $221.  This $221 is same price from Costco for an Intermediate car.

hypnotiq - are you at WKORV/N the same week as Robin and me (9/7-9/14)? If so, we would like to buy you guys a 'congratulations' drink if you have some spare time.


----------



## hypnotiq

DavidnRobin said:


> In my recent checks on Costco for our upcoming weeks (Int SUV at LIH 8/31-9/7, and Convert at OGG 9/7-9/14) - the prices on Costco have gone up significantly for most car types.  Glad I locked in at lower rates months ago.
> 
> hypnotiq - are you at WKORV/N the same week as Robin and me (9/7-9/14)? If so, we would like to buy you guys a 'congratulations' drink if you have some spare time.



Hey David!

We are WKORV from 9/8 - 9/15. We are getting married @ Secret Cove on the 10th. Ill PM you once we are at the resort and we can sync up. Would be great to meet a fellow Tugger. 

-Nico


----------



## Luanne

hypnotiq said:


> The rate I got on Enterprise was different than what I was getting on the Costco site, which is why I did it directly through the Enterprise site.



Interesting.   Where did you find the Costco code to use?


----------



## DavidnRobin

hypnotiq said:


> Hey David!
> 
> We are WKORV from 9/8 - 9/15. We are getting married @ Secret Cove on the 10th. Ill PM you once we are at the resort and we can sync up. Would be great to meet a fellow Tugger.
> 
> -Nico



Hi Nico -  Sounds great - we will be around - not a lot planned other than relaxing on the beach.  We got married in Maui as well (sunset - toes in the sand) back in 2006 - perfect way to get married.  Also, I modified the post above - the Costco and Enterprise (w/ codes) costs appear to same - I just checked a few car types. - David


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> In my recent checks on Costco for our upcoming weeks (Int SUV at LIH 8/31-9/7, and Convert at OGG 9/7-9/14) - the prices on Costco have gone up significantly for most car types.  Glad I locked in at lower rates months ago.



David rates dropped more a few days ago, then went back up.  

We had a two week rental on Maui end of August that had dropped to $325 for a full size.  Two days ago it dropped again to $311 (I booked that rate and cancelled the one at $325).  Today it's up over $400.  So as everyone keeps saying, check daily.


----------



## hypnotiq

Yeah, it looks like they are back in the $260 range for the time Im going. 

Sorry I didn't post this last week when I first saw it on Enterprise.


----------



## sjsharkie

DavidnRobin said:


> In my recent checks on Costco for our upcoming weeks (Int SUV at LIH 8/31-9/7, and Convert at OGG 9/7-9/14) - the prices on Costco have gone up significantly for most car types.  Glad I locked in at lower rates months ago.



I have $184 at LIH 9/8 to 9/14 (7 day) and $222 at OGG 9/14 to 9/22 (8 day) -- both full sizes with Alamo.  They really gouge me for the 8th day on OGG.  For OGG, I am actually debating on using the 7 day reservation (Costco FS Enterprise) for $150 and dropping off/picking up for 1 day (DiscHI Inter Enterprise) for $44 since I need to check in/check out that 7th day anyway and pass by the airport.  Don't judge -- I know $28 isn't much, but it just burns me that the difference is so severe for an extra day.  All prices are all in with taxes and fees.

I've also noted that Alamo and Enterprise seem to be price matching each other for some time.  There was a three day consecutive period where each lowered/matched each others' rate by $3 to $5 each day -- no coincidence there.

Bummed I will miss you guys by a week -- it would have been nice to meet another Tugger from the Bay Area.  Plus I need someone to convince my wife that I'm not obsessed with timeshares -- she thinks I am certifiable with the time I spend on here.  Have a great trip!

-ryan


----------



## markel

*Maui October - Hotwire*

Just got a mid-size SUV (Ford Escape) through Hotwire for 8 nights in late October (OGG) through Alamo for $303 total including taxes. Alamo insider rate through website is $530 per week total.


----------



## Luanne

When I checked Costco today shows that Alamo has no fullsize cars available for our dates on Maui.  Sure glad I already reserved a fullsize for 2 weeks at $311 through them.


----------



## luv_maui

sjsharkie said:


> I have $184 at LIH 9/8 to 9/14 (7 day) and $222 at OGG 9/14 to 9/22 (8 day) -- both full sizes with Alamo.  They really gouge me for the 8th day on OGG.  For OGG, I am actually debating on using the 7 day reservation (Costco FS Enterprise) for $150 and dropping off/picking up for 1 day (DiscHI Inter Enterprise) for $44 since I need to check in/check out that 7th day anyway and pass by the airport.  Don't judge -- I know $28 isn't much, but it just burns me that the difference is so severe for an extra day.  All prices are all in with taxes and fees.
> 
> I've also noted that Alamo and Enterprise seem to be price matching each other for some time.  There was a three day consecutive period where each lowered/matched each others' rate by $3 to $5 each day -- no coincidence there.
> 
> Bummed I will miss you guys by a week -- it would have been nice to meet another Tugger from the Bay Area.  Plus I need someone to convince my wife that I'm not obsessed with timeshares -- she thinks I am certifiable with the time I spend on here.  Have a great trip!
> 
> -ryan



Yes, I really dislike the gouging for that 8th day as well.  7 days OGG was $144 + 61 for 1 day or $250 for 8 days.   Just got the 8 days for $227, so debating if worth the hassle of $22 to return a one day rental and get the 7 day rental, or just the 8 day rental.  However, either way that 8th day is incrementally a bunch more for that 1 day.  Even thought about asking the car rental if they'd combine the 7 day with 1 day since both with same car rental in same size unit?  Checking into wkorvn 9/21, so just missing you.


----------



## sjsharkie

luv_maui said:


> Yes, I really dislike the gouging for that 8th day as well.  7 days OGG was $144 + 61 for 1 day or $250 for 8 days.   Just got the 8 days for $227, so debating if worth the hassle of $22 to return a one day rental and get the 7 day rental, or just the 8 day rental.  However, either way that 8th day is incrementally a bunch more for that 1 day.  Even thought about asking the car rental if they'd combine the 7 day with 1 day since both with same car rental in same size unit?  Checking into wkorvn 9/21, so just missing you.



I have thought about it.  No harm in asking - they win by not having to clean an extra car; I win by not having to return it on the 7th day.  At the end of the day, the 8 day is with Alamo, and the 7+1 is with Enterprise.  I prefer Alamo so I may just stick with the 8 day.

Still have some time left so hopefully rates will decrease.

Bummer about missing you on Maui -- hopefully we will cross paths some other time.  

-ryan


----------



## luv_maui

sjsharkie said:


> I have thought about it.  No harm in asking - they win by not having to clean an extra car; I win by not having to return it on the 7th day.  At the end of the day, the 8 day is with Alamo, and the 7+1 is with Enterprise.  I prefer Alamo so I may just stick with the 8 day.
> 
> Still have some time left so hopefully rates will decrease.
> 
> Bummer about missing you on Maui -- hopefully we will cross paths some other time.
> 
> -ryan



I reserved my 1+7 and my 8 day both with enterprise.  Had great service in Phoenix with them so hoping service is just as good at OGG.  However, we have often used Alamo and national at OGG, just depends on price.  But once one of them tried to charge us for some minor barely noticeable dimple that was already on the car - quite the hassle getting it resolved.  

Why do you prefer Alamo and why not enterprise?  Maybe I should keep a reservation with Alamo.

Just reserved Alamo for an 8 day as well.  Same price as enterprise. But the 7 day portion is significantly higher at Alamo vs. enterprise for my dates - between $100-$140 more at Alamo. But 8 day prices match.  I guess I'll have to call enterprise and see if they"ll combine my 1+7.


----------



## rjmc48

*Maui Car Rentals*

Try this site for rentals every day.
http://carrentalsavers.com/costco_discounts.html


----------



## sjsharkie

rjmc48 said:


> Try this site for rentals every day.
> http://carrentalsavers.com/costco_discounts.html



Thanks for this -- I was actually skeptical because Costco typically provides the best leisure rates.  It actually knocked the price down another $15 because I was able to apply a better coupon to the Costco rate.  luv_maui -- you may want to try this using coupon AF4469SDU (free day with weekly rental) and booking directly through Alamo.

My 8 day is now $202 all-in -- given the $8 difference I am now not likely to do the Enterprise 7+1 rental unless I can find a cheaper single day rental to reduce the rate.

-ryan


----------



## DavidnRobin

I just checked Costco (almost daily) and rate for Convertible Sept7-14 just dropped from $385 (Alamo) to $325 (Budget) - after being around $425 for months.  I prefer Alamo, but $60 is worth the change.  Hopefully, Alamo will follow suit.


----------



## luv_maui

*Car rental rates down again at Costco*

We've gone from Costco, to discount Hawaii car rental, to Alamo direct and now again back to Costco.  All prices checked today within minutes of each other.  We've got a 8 day rental for Maui where typically that 8th day is at a premium.

Anyways, always keep checking those prices.  From a ridiculous original over $300+ to mid $240-$260s to low $200s to finally under $200, actually $192 all costs included - except for gas.

Even found another $9 savings on my Phoenix rental today for later this month.


----------



## lily28

My 7 day rental in Maui for 8/18/13 has now down to $139 for a compact car.  When I started to look earlier in the year, the price was in the mid $250's


----------



## Dori

I just booked (actually rebooked for the 4th time!) Alamo economy for September 14-20 for $131.63. It actually works out to be a week, due to the time extension on the 20th. I think an economy car was about 2 or 3 dollars more.

 I booked this through Southwest's car rental section, under Specials. The great thing is I will get 2400 RR points for this! Woo Hoo!

Dori


----------



## Luanne

I got an email from Costco regarding our upcoming rental.  The new confirmation is less (only $7, but still less) than the last price I'd found.  When I go to the Costco website I'm seeing a much higher price.  So I was pleased with the email confirmation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> I just checked Costco (almost daily) and rate for Convertible Sept7-14 just dropped from $385 (Alamo) to $325 (Budget) - after being around $425 for months.  I prefer Alamo, but $60 is worth the change.  Hopefully, Alamo will follow suit.



On Costco - our Intermediate SUV (LIH, 8/31-9/7) just dropped $18 to $264 on Alamo (from $282 on Budget)


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> On Costco - our Intermediate SUV (LIH, 8/31-9/7) just dropped $18 to $264 on Alamo (from $282 on Budget)



It really does pay to check often - Intermediate SUV just dropped to $224 (from $264) on Alamo (Costco)
From original amount (post #2) of $376 - this is a savings of $152 - nice


----------



## hypnotiq

DavidnRobin said:


> It really does pay to check often - Intermediate SUV just dropped to $224 (from $264) on Alamo (Costco)
> From original amount (post #2) of $376 - this is a savings of $152 - nice



Thanks! Just switched from Full Size ($140) to Intermediate SUV ($160) for our upcoming trip.   I'd prefer the extra space with having a toddler with us.


----------



## DavidnRobin

hypnotiq said:


> Thanks! Just switched from Full Size ($140) to Intermediate SUV ($160) for our upcoming trip.   I'd prefer the extra space with having a toddler with us.



Great - I just checked on our Maui convertible - just dropped on Costco from $326 to $249 on Budget ($77 decrease) - This is a drop of $141 from my original at $390 - hopefully Alamo will follow suit.

Unlikely that either the LIH IntSUV (@$224/wk) or OGG Convert (@$249/wk) will drop any lower.

Costco for car rentals is great - they make it easy to check, reserve, and cancel existing on-line - as all reservations are kept on Travel Account page.


----------



## sjsharkie

I think Alamo on Hawaii is the price undercutter.  They are lowest today -- my rental is now $147 all in for full size on Maui for 8 days -- that is near $9/day without taxes and fees.  I cannot imagine it getting any lower, but that is what I said yesterday when Budget came in at $160.

-ryan


----------



## PamMo

Darn! Prices for my dates haven't gone down to anywhere close to $147 - ALL IN?!?! Wow! I wish. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, though. We need four cars for our family this fall.

Keep on looking...keep on looking...keep on looking...


----------



## radmoo

We are back from our trip to Kauai and our experience with Thrifty was just fine.  We had booked mid-size @ $140/week.  When I got to the counter, I was offered a Mustang convertible at no additional charge.  Of course we grabbed it - I think they needed the larger vehicles for groups larger than just 2 people


----------



## Luanne

sjsharkie said:


> I think Alamo on Hawaii is the price undercutter.  They are lowest today -- my rental is now $147 all in for full size on Maui for 8 days -- that is near $9/day without taxes and fees.  I cannot imagine it getting any lower, but that is what I said yesterday when Budget came in at $160.
> 
> -ryan



Agree.  We are on Maui now and got our fullsize with Alamo (through Costco) for $304 for two weeks.  Again, that is the price for everything.

Alamo did offer to upgrade us to an SUV for an additional $25/day.....we said no.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin; said:
			
		

> Unlikely that either the LIH IntSUV (@$224/wk) or OGG Convert (@$249/wk) will drop any lower.



Spoke too soon... LIH IntSUV now $203 $201 (Alamo)


----------



## luv_maui

Booked 8 day car rental for $116.10 (all taxes, fees included) for September.  Booked 7 days for friends for only $98.70.  That's ridiculously cheap and I thought a couple of days ago it couldn't get any cheaper $126.86 for 7 full days.  I started about a year ago in the $300s briefly.  I can thank sjsharkie for my latest savings.


----------



## LisaH

Looking for rental car on Big Island at the beginning of Oct. Rates are really high now. Hope it will drop as it gets closer...


----------



## sjsharkie

luv_maui said:


> Booked 8 day car rental for $116.10 (all taxes, fees included) for September.  Booked 7 days for friends for only $98.70.  That's ridiculously cheap and I thought a couple of days ago it couldn't get any cheaper $126.86 for 7 full days.  I started about a year ago in the $300s briefly.  I can thank sjsharkie for my latest savings.



That's great to hear -- and thanks for the props.  You did all the work though.  The extra savings is well worth having to deal with the clunky Alamo site versus Costco's interface.

I booked a rental for my BIL in HNL.  His price comes out to slightly over $5/day for a 5 day rental before taxes after coupon.  Crazy!

-ryan


----------



## PamMo

LisaH said:


> Looking for rental car on Big Island at the beginning of Oct. Rates are really high now. Hope it will drop as it gets closer...



I'm running a daily search and it all seems so hit or miss. A few days ago, prices dropped $200/wk on cars for our Maui and Big Island trip (saved $800 total for four cars ). I rebooked, but I'm going to keep looking - I want those $5/day rental rates!!!!! Prices are up $100 today. Go figure?


----------



## hypnotiq

Update: Price drop again. Costco Travel site. Intermediate SUV $115 out the door for 9/8-9/15.


----------



## andy25g

Thanks, just saved another for $40 on my rental in oct Maui


----------



## DavidnRobin

in the end...
$202 for the IntSUV (Jeep Pilot) thru Alamo LIH 8/31-9/7
$249 for a Mustang Convert (2014 - silver/grey) thru Budget OGG 9/7-9/14

The Budget wait sucked (30+ min) - no kiosks - don't get to choose car like Alamo.  People at Budget who prepaid Budget/Costco (whatever that means?) - got to skip wait.


----------



## sjsharkie

Final prices for LIH rental:
1.  For me, $139.25 Alamo full size all-in - 7 day rental but no Sat nite keep (9/8 to 9/14) = about $10 day w/o taxes and fees
2.  For my BIL, $104.53 Alamo full size all-in - 7 day rental with Sat nite keep (9/8 to 9/15) = about $6 day w/o taxes and fees

Somewhat annoyed by the Saturday night keep thing which costs me $35, but $140 all-in still is a great price for a full-size 7 days so it is hard to complain.

-ryan


----------

